# Roast Monkfish Wrapped in Bacon



## ckoetke (Feb 21, 2009)

1 1/2 lbs. trimmed, boneless monkfish tails
2 T. chopped parsley 
2 T. chives
Dijon mustard
bacon 
2 T. sherry vinegar 
1 1/2 T. whole grain mustard 
4 T. salad oil 
2 T. extra virgin olive oil 
salt and pepper
mesclun greens
sautéed mushrooms
lima beans

&nbsp

&nbsp

Season monkfish tails with just a sprinkle of salt (depending on the salt level of the bacon) and pepper. 
Brush with Dijon mustard and roll in parsley and chives. 
Wrap bacon slices around the monkfish tails lengthwise, overlapping the slices slightly. 
Tie string around the tails, first lengthwise and then a series of loops, to assure that the bacon does not unravel during cooking. 
In a large sauté pan over high heat, lightly brown the monkfish in a small amount of oil. 
Place the monkfish on a baking tray and cook in a 400 degree oven until cooked through. (While it is roasting, periodically turn the monkfish and baste with the bacon fat.) It should take about 30 minutes and on an instant-read thermometer, the fish will be done at 140 degrees. 
When done, you can place the fish in a saute pan and crisp the bacon slightly if necessary. 
While the fish is cooking, or before, mix vinegar and whole grain mustard. Add oil little by little to make the vinaigrette. Taste vinaigrette for seasoning. 
Slice the monkfish and place on a bed of sautéed mushrooms and lima beans. 
Toss the mesclun in enough vinaigrette to lightly coat the greens. Garnish the monkfish with the mesclun salad. 
Yield: Servings 4


----------

